# PFD for toddlers under 2 years old



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

Thinking of introducing my 19 month old boy to the joys of kayaking (ok, kayak fishing for me but for him it will just be kayaking). On land he enjoys sitting in the yak and getting carried around with the wheels on. OK, so the stroller would be a much more energy efficient way of carting him around, but he seems to enjoy sitting in the yak more than his stroller. In speaking to Scott Lovig on that matter he suggested that 18 month onward is a good time to introduce them to being on the water before they learn to be afraid. What PFD would be the best for him at this age? Size-wise, he is also on the small side (just over 9kg) for his age. Is there a PFD that would suit him now as well as being adjustable for later?


----------



## fishgutz1969 (Apr 16, 2010)

Gday......for kids that small definitely something with a crutchstrap so they don't pop out of the thing as soon as they hit the water would be best I would think...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

PFD1 with crutch strap for sure.
The weights ranges are printed on the inside of the jackets.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

The one I've got for my kids has a crutch strap and a grab handle as well. I think its a Matrix PFD1 works great.


----------

